# Canon 5D Mark iii pricing question



## Southtown57 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello all, I would like your opinions on possible pricing. I would like to pick up a Canon 5D Mark iii body sometime between now and Christmas. I know recently Adorama had the body for $2994 but now it's back up to $3299. Do you all think that the price may drop below the previous $2994 price between now and the holidays? I'm not in any rush to pick one up. I know it's hard to guess pricing but I just wanted to see what you all thought. Thanks.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 5, 2012)

Price drop all over?  nah, no way...too much demand for one of the best cameras available on the market.  I would expect that price to hold for a while.  However, I wouldn't be surprised to see a few retailers do a little christmas sale between now and then.  Maybe 100-200 dollars off MSRP, but it'll be quick as a lot of people will snatch it up at whatever discount they can.  Setup your subscription to Adorama and other retailers now and have your credit card handy


----------



## dorian7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Southtown57 said:


> Hello all, I would like your opinions on possible pricing. I would like to pick up a Canon 5D Mark iii body sometime between now and Christmas. I know recently Adorama had the body for $2994 but now it's back up to $3299. Do you all think that the price may drop below the previous $2994 price between now and the holidays? I'm not in any rush to pick one up. I know it's hard to guess pricing but I just wanted to see what you all thought. Thanks.



I got mine for $2899 when they were going for $3499 on all the other sites by signing up for notifications from slickdeals.net


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2012)

Watch for another promotional price sometime soon, before Christmas. The promo deals on e-Bay have been, some say, underwritten by e-Bay itself, as a way to draw attention to e-Bay as a place to buy BRAND-NEW photo gear. Not too long ago, there was an e-Bay store Adorama prom for $2795 or $2799, and they sold approx. $2.4 MILLION US DOLLARS worth of 5D-Treys in a couple of days!!!!

The buzz was WORLD-WIDE!!!! So, e-Bay, and Adorama, BOTH got HUGE, huge,huge world-wide publicity for several days,world-wide, for less than the price of literally a handful of say, ESPN SUnday Night Football TV spots...

THAT is how I believe these ridiculous low-ball deals with Beach Camera and e-Bay, and Adorama and e-Bay have been structured. These low-ball prices were NOT AVAILABLE either in-store, no on-line, but were available *ONLY through the e-Bay storefronts *of both dealers...


----------



## Southtown57 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have to look out for Adorama's ebay store listings.


----------

